# Jar guide/book



## KBbottles (Jul 20, 2012)

Can anyone recommend the best and most recent book on Jar identification?  

 -KB


----------



## xxfollyxx (Jul 20, 2012)

Pretty sure the Red Book is still the jar bible. Edition 10 is the most recent. 

  http://www.redbookjars.com/


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 20, 2012)

Red book is always good. I think there are a couple other serious books on jars too but I dont know the names. I saw one new one at the Baltimore show.


----------



## deenodean (Jul 20, 2012)

I have Red Book # 10 , it has over 3100 entries with over 10,000 variations. It is also a  price guide. What is lacks in this version is the dates and manufacturer of many jars. Google Red Book if you want to buy it. $40.00 + S & H.


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks Everyone!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 20, 2012)

> $40.00 + S & H.


I think the $40 includes shipping still. Getting it from the link Travis just put on is direct from Doug Leybourne, a heck of a nice guy when I talked to him.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 20, 2012)

The Redbook is definitely the book to get when talking fruit jars. Like Matt mentioned there are others and if you get really serious about jars the Standard Fruit Jar Reference is quite a book. It's pricey tho.

 Jerry Mccann also publishes the Fruit Jar Annual.

 ~Tim

 In from Greg Spurgeonâ€¦

 Dear Collector-

 The long-anticipated fruit jar reference volume: â€œTHE STANDARD FRUIT JAR REFERENCE 2011â€ is now available. Representing several years of effort, this new 2011 version has been completely revised, updated, and expanded by Jerry McCann and Barry Bernas. In my opinion this book is a must-have addition to the reference library of any serious jar or bottle collector. To assist Jerry in getting the book out to collectors, Iâ€™ve set up a web site where you can read Tom Caniffâ€™s review of the book, as well as place an order directly to Jerry via PayPal. Jerry is currently offering a 10% price discount for on-line orders, to anyone on the North American Glass mailing list. (The discount offer runs through Dec 31st of this year). If you have collector friends/relatives with an interest in jars, the book would make a great holiday gift.

 Please visit the web page below to see the aforementioned review and for one-click ordering by Paypal.

 http://www.gregspurgeon.com/sfjr.html


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 21, 2012)

I've heard of that one too but like the new Bitters books the fancy hardcover at 10x the cost put me out of the running for buying it. I guess I'll just have to wait for the paperback or 30 years until they come out as used and affordable.[]


----------



## creeper71 (Jul 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> Red book is always good. I think there are a couple other serious books on jars too but I dont know the names. I saw one new one at the Baltimore show.


 Matt, you reffering too the RedBook #10 at the Balt . show this year?  I bought that one..lol


----------



## dygger60 (Jul 22, 2012)

There is also a great set of books that I was refered to by Mr Dick Roller some years back when I first took up jar collecting.....they are out of print now...and go ALOT more indepth into jars.....since they came out there has not been too many new
 discoveries...and the Ball jar numbering system has been changed...but it is very easy to cross reference over to the Red Book...

     THE FRUIT JAR WORKS by Alice Crestwick...a two volumn set, one for early jars and the other for more modern jars....

     They do not give market values...but where they were manufactured...and feature write ups on some of the more recognized glass makers of the period...also a great patent reference guide as well as a trademark reference.....

      David


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 22, 2012)

> Matt, you reffering too the RedBook #10 at the Balt . show this year?


 
 no , I was reffering to the Roller book but I forgot the name.   Thanks Tim.


----------



## creeper71 (Jul 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think I seen that one but it was very pricey if I REMEMBER RIGHT


----------

